# Crayon Physics Game



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow! It's only $20. This would be a lot of fun to play with the kids:

Crayon Physics Deluxe


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

That is amazing!


----------



## Kim G (Jan 15, 2009)

Ahhh, physics. That looks really cool.

Reminds me of my brother's favorite online game: Fantastic Contraption: A fun online physics puzzle game Its free to play the first 21 levels, and then only $10 gets you the complete online version.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be more fun for me (I don't have kids). I would love that.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 15, 2009)

That is incredible


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 15, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Wow! It's only $20. This would be a lot of fun to play with the kids:
> 
> Crayon Physics Deluxe



I actually use something that Microsoft puts out (Physics Illustrator) for Tablet PC's to illustrate things in class - they use the same toolbox I'm pretty sure. Good stuff


----------



## Augusta (Jan 15, 2009)

That is really cool and my son loves coloring, but what if you don't have a tablet PC?

Maybe you could build this: 

[video=youtube;pQpr3W-YmcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQpr3W-YmcQ[/video]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 15, 2009)

Augusta said:


> That is really cool and my son loves coloring, but what if you don't have a tablet PC?
> 
> Maybe you could build this:
> 
> YouTube - How to Make a Cheap Multitouch Pad - MTmini



actually for the Crayon Physics game you don't need a tablet PC at all - works fine with normal input devices.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2009)

I ended up downloading this on to my Media Center PC at home last night and playing the demo with the kids. We used a Blue Tooth Mouse on the sofa while we played it on the big screen TV. It was a little difficult for the kids to use the mouse so I had to guide their hands but the game was a blast. It's a really fun game that actually teaches some problem solving skills.

I have a USB tablet that I'm going to plug into the computer tonight so they can draw some of the objects more easily.

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 09:08:07 EST-----

Oh, I ended up buying the full version and it has a lot more activities. I'm a bit tired this AM because I got a bit addicted to solving a bunch of extra problems pretty late.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I ended up downloading this on to my Media Center PC at home last night and playing the demo with the kids. We used a Blue Tooth Mouse on the sofa while we played it on the big screen TV. It was a little difficult for the kids to use the mouse so I had to guide their hands but the game was a blast. It's a really fun game that actually teaches some problem solving skills.
> 
> I have a USB tablet that I'm going to plug into the computer tonight so they can draw some of the objects more easily.
> 
> ...



It's definitely addictive


----------

